# ASF passes another milestone



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

I don't often talk about ASF's traffic levels, but in March we passed the fairly significant milestone of one million page views in a month and I thought that was something worth mentioning. 

For those unfamiliar with the lingo, every time an ASF member or unregistered visitor clicks onto the next page of a thread, or returns to the forum index... anything that requires a new page to load, they generate what is referred to as a page view. Last month ASF registered just over one million of them (see first chart below). In the three charts below the blue dots represent unique visits and correspond to the left axis while the gold dots represent page views and correspond to the right axis. 

As a contrast back in December 2005, a mere 15 months ago, ASF only registered around 138,000 page views. (see second chart below) Since that time, traffic to ASF has grown by around 600-700%. Of course, that means things like ramping and fights on the forum have also increased by a smiliar amount. So if the mods or I seem a little cranky occasionally, there's your reason!  

The third chart below illustrates all of ASF's growth from December 2005 to March 2007, month by month. It is also worth noting that the amount of returning visitors each month (those who have visited in previous months) remains consistently high at well over 80%.

Anyway, I thought some might appreciate that little update. Thank you to all those who have contributed their knowledge and expertise to the forums. Now you have some idea of how many people out there are reading and (hopefully) benefitting from it!


----------



## Kimosabi (2 April 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> I don't often talk about ASF's traffic levels, but in March we passed the fairly significant milestone of one million page views in a month and I thought that was something worth mentioning.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the lingo, every time an ASF member or unregistered visitor clicks onto the next page of a thread, or returns to the forum index... anything that requires a new page to load, they generate what is referred to as a page view. Last month ASF registered just over one million of them (see first chart below). In the three charts below the blue dots represent unique visits and correspond to the left axis while the gold dots represent page views and correspond to the right axis.
> 
> ...




When can I buy shares in ASF?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

Kimosabi said:


> When can I buy shares in ASF?




Well I noticed that nobody is using the ASX code 'ASF' 

Just kidding


----------



## Prospector (2 April 2007)

Another forum site I am on (nothing to do with shares) has just sold to the fairfax group.  Something I had never thought of before, but obviously this is a potential for any busy site.


----------



## dj_420 (2 April 2007)

might be interesting to see if you get direct correlation between those page view fluctuations and the movement of the all ords.


----------



## Kimosabi (2 April 2007)

dj_420 said:


> might be interesting to see if you get direct correlation between those page view fluctuations and the movement of the all ords.




Yep, I think we need to start doing Elliott Wave analysis on ASF...


----------



## CanOz (2 April 2007)

Nice charts Joe! Care to offer your services for a presentation i have to do soon? 

Cheers,


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (2 April 2007)

Prospector said:


> Another forum site I am on (nothing to do with shares) has just sold to the fairfax group. Something I had never thought of before, but obviously this is a potential for any busy site.




Agreed,

Simple dynamics of a succesful business, I'm sure the inherent possibilities have passed JB's mind..........good on him.

Glad I stumbled across ASF last year, this is the first and only forum I have ever been a member of...........its a bit addictive though


----------



## Joe Blow (2 April 2007)

CanOz said:


> Nice charts Joe! Care to offer your services for a presentation i have to do soon?
> 
> Cheers,




They're Google's charts, not mine I'm afraid.  

http://www.google.com/analytics


----------



## chops_a_must (2 April 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> I don't often talk about ASF's traffic levels, but in March we passed the fairly significant milestone of one million page views in a month and I thought that was something worth mentioning.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the lingo, every time an ASF member or unregistered visitor clicks onto the next page of a thread, or returns to the forum index... anything that requires a new page to load, they generate what is referred to as a page view. Last month ASF registered just over one million of them (see first chart below). In the three charts below the blue dots represent unique visits and correspond to the left axis while the gold dots represent page views and correspond to the right axis.
> 
> ...




^ Ramp ^


----------



## drillinto (2 April 2007)

Congratulations, Joe !


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> ^ Ramp ^



LOL
Chops, at least he posts his references 
Joe - you've still got a ways to go to catch up with the voyeur sites  - they get 1 million every week !  lol.
PS congrats


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Joe - you've still got a ways to go to catch up with the voyeur sites



So aside from ASF and this voyeur website, what other sites do you visit regularly? Or are we better off not knowing? 

Well done Joe!  My money is on hitting 1.5 million before the end of July.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

doctorj said:


> So aside from ASF and this voyeur website, what other sites do you visit regularly? Or are we better off not knowing?



backgammon m8 - lov that backgammon 
plus all that junk on "internet resources for kids etc etc "


----------



## drillinto (3 April 2007)

Joe

It would be very interesting if you could consider posting a table with quarterly information (for example: Visits, Page views, etc) on ASF 
and other stockmarket forums.

Thank you.


----------



## money tree (3 April 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Simple dynamics of a succesful business




much ado about nothing

this site doesnt make a profit, and isnt even legal  

99.99999% of forum members are here to get all they can for free

asx listing? bahahahaha


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2007)

money tree said:


> much ado about nothing
> 
> this site doesnt make a profit, and isnt even legal
> 
> ...



Nice positive post there crashy.

Idjit!


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

wayneL said:


> Nice positive post there crashy.



Anyone who posts on this site needs their head read.


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2007)

Well we're all nuts for sure, but insulting the host is a bit over the edge IMO. Bad manners.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

wayneL said:


> Well we're all nuts for sure, but insulting the host is a bit over the edge IMO. Bad manners.



I think money tree forgot something as well (btw I'm sure he didnt mean it lol)
99.9% here to get something for free
sure puts a strain on the 0.1% who are contributing the presents


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I think money tree forgot something as well (btw I'm sure he didnt mean it lol)
> 99.9% here to get something for free
> sure puts a strain on the 0.1% who are contributing the presents



Must have been a joke. Good one.


----------



## Mouse (3 April 2007)

Well done Joe!

And thanks for this site, I've learnt a lot.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Julia (3 April 2007)

money tree said:


> much ado about nothing
> 
> this site doesnt make a profit, and isnt even legal
> 
> ...




Gee, was that really necessary, Moneytree?  Don't really understand why you'd feel the need to make such an unpleasant comment.

Thanks, Joe, for a great forum.


----------



## Rafa (3 April 2007)

Congratulations to Joe for setting up ASF, and then to Joe and the other moderators for keeping it good...

And then to all of us for doing all the clicking...


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2007)

Thanks for your support everyone!  Well, almost everyone.  

I would just like to respond to the accusation that ASF is in some way 'illegal'. Well that is simply untrue. We comply in *every way* with ASIC's Interim Policy Statement 162 on Internet Discussion Sites.

Anyone who is interested can read it here: http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/pdflib.nsf/LookupByFileName/ps162.pdf/$file/ps162.pdf

ASF does not provide investment advice and makes it clear that nobody here is providing investment advice. All ASF does is provide a forum for those interested to discuss Australian equities and related topics with other likeminded individuals.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Anyone who posts on this site needs their head read.




Hi 2020, Everytime I sign on I notice "2020hindsight" is here before me and you seem to be enjoying yourself. Your posts on "General Chat" are more prolific than anyone else and no doubt you put in a great deal of hard work producing them, thank you


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

Even though HotCopper would probably be Australia's largest forum It's crappy to use and the users aren't as cool as us  ASF is quality thanks to Moderators and people who actually do research... People at HC actually grab stuff from ASF and post it there believe it or not...

Joe must be Proud


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

You too noirua
bouquets instead of bricks? sheesh what's going on? lol.
However I particularly didn't like your thread about snakes lol.
rgds , 2020
PS what does "noirua" mean, if you dont mind me asking - is it swahili for "interesting and wide ranging posts" maybe? 

PS Insider - as one chinese stamp collector said to the other - imitation is the highest form of philately


----------



## noirua (3 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> You too noirua
> bouquets instead of bricks? sheesh what's going on? lol.
> However I particularly didn't like your thread about snakes lol.
> rgds , 2020
> ...




Hi, It is a name I took from "Aurion Gold" that were taken over by Placer Dome in 2002.


----------



## Dan_ (3 April 2007)

Well done Joe,

This is purely a reflection on your hard work and the work of the moderators.

Here's to 2 million


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

2020hindsight; said:
			
		

> PS Insider - as one chinese stamp collector said to the other - imitation is the highest form of philately




I was thinking of launching my own stock forum... It's Called "Ozzy Stock Forums" What do yas think? pretty creative yeah


----------



## Dan_ (3 April 2007)

lol insider,

I forgot to mention in my previous post to not only thank Joe and his team of moderators for their work on aussie stock forums, but to also say a huge thank you to those who contribute regularly to the forums.

There are those regular contributions who post and offer deep insights into their methodologies, thoughts and feelings about the issues at hand, and those who post not so regularly, yet often offer valuable thoughts

 To all of you a big thank you for the information, education and thought providing posts you submit.

Due to extensive traveling I haven’t bee able to fully absorb (let alone contribute) to the wealth of information that is available on ASF and hopefully soon will be able to catch up.

So once again Joe well done in providing this forum and allowing the various topics to flourish. I know many will benefit from it.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2007)

Dan_ said:


> So once again Joe well done in providing this forum and allowing the various topics to flourish. I know many will benefit from it.




And that's the reason ASF began. It was always a community building experiment that got a lot bigger than I ever expected. I wanted to build a place with a good vibe and friendly people where we could all learn from each other and have a good time doing it. And in the end that is what I'm most proud of, the fact that we have a great little community here. And I owe that to all of ASF's members.  

Oh yeah, I should let everyone know that ASF is getting a facelift soon. I know that not all are in favour of change and it is something I have agonized over.... but the time has finally come. No warnings.... one day later this month you are all going to wake up and ASF is going to look a little different. But I promise you this, it will be easier to navigate and just as easy on the eyes. It wont take long to get used to.


----------



## constable (3 April 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> And that's the reason ASF began. It was always a community building experiment that got a lot bigger than I ever expected. I wanted to build a place with a good vibe and friendly people where we could all learn from each other and have a good time doing it. And in the end that is what I'm most proud of, the fact that we have a great little community here. And I owe that to all of ASF's members.
> 
> Oh yeah, I should let everyone know that ASF is getting a facelift soon. I know that not all are in favour of change and it is something I have agonized over.... but the time has finally come. No warnings.... one day later this month you are all going to wake up and ASF is going to look a little different. But I promise you this, it will be easier to navigate and just as easy on the eyes. It wont take long to get used to.




Hope its as easy on the eyes as prospector's avatars!


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2007)

constable said:


> Hope its as easy on the eyes as prospector's avatars!




I can't guarantee that.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 April 2007)

Congratulations Joe, a great achievement.   Garpal


----------



## 123happy (3 April 2007)

well done joe and ASF team, congratulations!


----------



## Happy (4 April 2007)

money tree said:


> much ado about nothing
> 
> this site doesnt make a profit, and isnt even legal
> 
> ...




Currently we have 7,654 members

1% = 76.54 members

If 99.99999% are bad, 0.00001% are not bad


0.00001% =  under  1/10,000th of single member, making the poster mainly one of those in a quote.

What can I say? Welcome to the club, and thanks for honesty.


----------



## ghotib (4 April 2007)

Congratulations Joe, and thanks to the (other) moderators and to the members who make such wildly various contributions. Learnt a lot here, and laughed even more.

Ghoti


----------

